# Encanto to the Beach April 26th



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone here doing the Encanto to the Beach and back ride organized by the "other" forum?

Where
Encanto Park
751 Encanto Pky
Duarte, CA

April 26th. 

There is a second group starting at the Rose Bowl and meeting the remainder at Encanto Park. This group will ride 105 miles on the day.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I already know that you're in 

Are you starting from the Rose Bowl again? I was thinking of bringing the John Deere.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Squeegy200 said:


> I already know that you're in
> 
> Are you starting from the Rose Bowl again? I was thinking of bringing the John Deere.


I'm thinking of starting from Encanto this time. I'll be on the fixed gear again...


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Probably, assuming work has calmed down by then. I'll likely start from Rose Bowl since I haven't had a century in a while.


----------



## HoneyComb (Apr 14, 2008)

-----


----------

